# insurance



## marcw0967 (Nov 25, 2002)

just put a snow removal policy on my commercial policy.....$1500 just to add a good residential +commercial . this stuff is getting expensive..... does any one have any sample contracts to save my butt? i'm not interested in names or prices...thanks


----------

